#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Beerfest 2010 Berlin

## Takeovers

I finally got round to prepare some photos from the Berlin Beer Fest 2010. A wide variety of beers was presented.

Aside from the beer factor, what has this got to do with an Asia Expat Forum?

Well the Cosponsor for the Cultural Program was the Peoples Republic of Vietnam.  :Smile: 
Quite interesting to me how they represented themselves.

First a small selection of beers. Note the arrow.


Some local aspect, the traditional Berlin hurdy-gurdy-man. I picked that expression up from a dictionary, hope it is not too much off the mark.


There was not only liquid food.





They served under the sign Thuringia Beer Emergency Service. There was one with even more sexy outfit but she got into hiding as soon as I raised my camea.

----------


## Takeovers

There was english beer too.

Note the fancy presentation.


Old Speckled Hen


Regions of Germany were represented.


Bavaria of course with their White Blue and Beer Tent.


More variety, even though those don't meet the German "Reinheitsgebot"

----------


## Takeovers

The very colourful Vietnamese Cultural Presentation.

A singer in traditional garb.


A lot of Vietnamese among the visitors. There are many living in Berlin. They have come during the DDR time as laborours and stayed on after reunification. Here a little girl sitting at the stage during a performance.


Some GoGo dancers from Vietnam too.


Folk Dance


The Final Picture




More Vietnamese in the audience. They like it if I take their picture.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Great pics mate, looks fun

----------


## robuzo

Berlin is my favorite German city, but it was always one of the worst places in Germany for beer. Hope that is changing.

----------


## porno frank

Like that first pic with all those different beers to try out.

----------


## DJ Pat

That first pic has Carib Beer.....I used to buy that in London years ago and have not found it in the UK since about 1994

----------


## Amina

> I finally got round to prepare some photos from the Berlin Beer Fest 2010. A wide variety of beers was presented.
> 
> Aside from the beer factor, what has this got to do with an Asia Expat Forum?
> 
> Well the Cosponsor for the Cultural Program was the Peoples Republic of Vietnam. 
> Quite interesting to me how they represented themselves.
> 
> First a small selection of beers. Note the arrow. - Yes - Chang for real Thai men or expats!!! - Lol...........
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the photos. I added my comments to the picture headers! But I missed seeing the Number One German Bier "Bitburger Pils." - Amina -  :Smile:

----------

